# Cruise control issue ?



## pgbyrnes44 (Dec 14, 2021)

While using cruise control on a straight, two-lane road, the car slowed dramatically as a large truck approached from the oncoming direction. Fortunately, there was no one behind me, as the rapid slow-down might have caused any vehicle behind to run into me. Is this a common issue with Tesla's cruise control ? ? Can it be fixed ? ?


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

pgbyrnes44 said:


> While using cruise control on a straight, two-lane road, the car slowed dramatically as a large truck approached from the oncoming direction. Fortunately, there was no one behind me, as the rapid slow-down might have caused any vehicle behind to run into me. Is this a common issue with Tesla's cruise control ? ? Can it be fixed ? ?


welcome to the site. It is likely phantom braking which can appear while in autopilot. It comes and goes but as far as I know there is no fix.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

The "fix" is gradual in new software updates. It is much better than it used to be...


----------



## Indophile (22 d ago)

We just picked up our Model Y a few days ago. First time on the interstate, I set the cruise control, but every time I pass another vehicle or it passes me, the cruise control shuts down and the car brakes abruptly. I have to constantly start the cruise control again. This is very annoying. Is this a Tesla "feature"?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Indophile said:


> We just picked up our Model Y a few days ago. First time on the interstate, I set the cruise control, but every time I pass another vehicle or it passes me, the cruise control shuts down and the car brakes abruptly. I have to constantly start the cruise control again. This is very annoying. Is this a Tesla "feature"?


No, that's not a feature. Are there any messages being displayed when it disengages? Are you sure that you may not be applying too much torque to the wheel?


----------



## Indophile (22 d ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> No, that's not a feature. Are there any messages being displayed when it disengages? Are you sure that you may not be applying too much torque to the wheel?


No messages. As soon as there is a vehicle next to me in the other lane(s), the cruise control shuts down and the car slows down drastically. I then have to suddenly step on the accelerator to catch up. And then set the cruise control again only to have the same thing happen with the next car I pass (or passes me). And so on for every other vehicle I come across


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Indophile said:


> No messages. As soon as there is a vehicle next to me in the other lane(s), the cruise control shuts down and the car slows down drastically. I then have to suddenly step on the accelerator to catch up. And then set the cruise control again only to have the same thing happen with the next car I pass (or passes me). And so on for every other vehicle I come across


Then you need to get service to look at it.


----------

